# Stromwandler



## Deep Blue (30 November 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche zum Anschluß an eine SPS-Analogbaugruppe einen Stromwandler, durch welchen ich die Zuleitung vor einem Sicherungsautomaten 16 A ziehen kann. Am liebsten wäre mir dann auch, das er passiv wäre, also ohne Versorgungsspannung. Einfach nur Kabel durch, Analogwert raus und fertig.

Hat da schon mal Jemand was mit gemacht? Gibt ja viele Anwendungsbeispiel, denke da gerade an Solar, Windkraft...

Ich möchte damit günstig die Verbrauchsdaten unserer Anlagen aufzeichnen (50 Meßstellen). Ausgangsseite wünsche ich mir entweder 0-10 V oder 4-20 mA.


----------



## Hermann (30 November 2011)

http://www.schuhmann-messtechnik.de/Produkte/Stromwandler_Wechselstrom__Dre/UW13_00G/uw13_00g.html


----------



## Per (1 Dezember 2011)

*Stromwandler mit eingebautem Messumformer*

Hallo,

anbei ein Datenblatt von Redur eines Stromwandler mit eingebautem Messumformer

Gruß Per


----------



## o.s.t. (1 Dezember 2011)

http://www.ics-schneider.de/produkte/strom_spannungswandler/Stromwandler_Messumformer/

http://www.stromwandler.de/mbs/ge/mu/mu_01.htm

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Sarek (1 Dezember 2011)

Deep Blue schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche zum Anschluß an eine SPS-Analogbaugruppe einen Stromwandler, durch welchen ich die Zuleitung vor einem Sicherungsautomaten 16 A ziehen kann. Am liebsten wäre mir dann auch, das er passiv wäre, also ohne Versorgungsspannung. Einfach nur Kabel durch, Analogwert raus und fertig.
> 
> ...



ne Möglichkeit wäre auch, einen digitalen Wechselstromzähler zu verwenden mit S0-Schnittstelle, da sparst du dir die teuren AI bzw. du brauchst nur einen DI pro Zähler.
z.B. DRS255B  von  bg-etech.de

Strom kann man dann aus dem Impulsabstand berechnen


----------

